# Removing Flat Tire With A Double Axle Trailer



## Aluminum UFO (Jul 1, 2016)

On another thread an owner with a double axle Outback wanted to know... 'where to place the jack' to replace a flat tire. Not to interfere with those wanting to use a hydraulic or crank up jack, here it goes:

With 10 leveling blocks and a Double Axle you do NOT need a Jack!

With trailer attached to tow vehicle:

- Loosen lug nuts slightly on wheel to be removed, while on the ground

- Take leveling blocks, place them 1 - 2- 3 -4 stack and pull onto each with tow vehicle, one section at a time, increasing elevation, until tire to be removed is off the ground a half inch to inch.

- When tire to be removed is 'off the ground', move the 1 and 2 plastic leveling blocks to the front so you have the tire not being removed, sitting on the middle of two stacks of equal height, pulling forward several inches.

- Block the other side of trailer with your wheel chocks, so there is no movement

- Tow vehicle is in Park and Set Parking Brake

Remove lug nuts, wheel, replace with spare tire, hand tighten lug nuts snug starting at one, tighten opposite lug nut, then next lug nut while rotating wheel, so all lug nuts end up centered onto wheel and threaded studs. Snug up with the socket and breaker bar, once the wheel is centered on the drum. Rotate to make sure the wheel is flat against brake drum and not wobbling with one threaded stud and nut off...

Remove chocks on opposite side. Release parking brake. Start vehicle and put into Drive. The truck may release tension between trailer and truck, so have foot on the brake at the same time.

Decide if you are going to back up or go forward, so step your leveling blocks in the direction of travel... reducing one thickness at a time. Once back on firm ground, torque the lug nuts one at a time, opposite one another. There is a pattern in your Tow Vehicle's owners manual that describes the process of lug nut tightening.

It takes MORE time to describe than the time it takes to describe. For those who have done this... yawn. For those who thought they needed a jack... great news. Photo is my first 14" Marathon ST Load Range C tire blowout... and used a car jack as I had no body tell me how to change a flat tire... otherwise. The 14" Marathon ST Load Range C tires are TRASH. Maxxis or Tow Max 14" tires served me well for 8 years of back roads.

If you get TWO flats on the same side. I guess you need to borrow a jack and you are going to be short one good tire.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice write up and good information. I decided a few tears back to get the Trailer Aid Plus. It works well and takes up little space. Amazon Prime free shipping... today:

https://www.amazon.com/Trailer-Aid-Plus-Tandem-Changing/dp/B001V8UKBO/ref=sr_1_1?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1470780620&sr=1-1&keywords=trailer+aid+plus

Leigh


----------

